# Radon Skeen Carbon - Dämpfer "Werkstuning"



## neumo (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin seit letztem November ziemlich glücklicher Besitzer eines Skeen Carbon 8.0 in 18Zoll, an dem bislang recht wenig zu reparieren war.
Der einzige größere Schaden war, dass die Dichtung aus dem Dämpfer "herauskam", also an einer Stelle nicht mehr mehr alles was eigentlich an Dichtung im Dämpfer sein sollte drinnen sondern draussen war.

War aber kein Ding: Zu H&S / Radon gefahren, eine halbe Stunde gewartet und ohne jede Diskussion einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut bekommen.

An dieser Stell und für die direkte und unkomplizierte Reparatur erstmal ein Lob...

Kleiner Haken: Seit dem hat sich das Fahrverhalten des Hinterbaus stark verändert, leider nicht zum positiven. Sollte jetzt jemand denken "war ja zu erwarten, der alte Dämpfer war ja schließlich kaputt" --> ich bin den auch lange in Normalzustand gefahren, und der Neue ist anders...

Konkret heisst das, dass der Hinterbau viel stärker wippt oder pumpt beim treten als als vorher, und dass der Dämpfer im Wiegetritt auch mal bei ausfedern anschlagen kann. Anpassen hab ich schon versucht: Druck verringert, Plattform eingeschaltet und auf "3" gestellt und die Zugstufe auf volle Dämpfung gestellt. Ist aber immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend, außerdem bin ich bei allen Einstellungen am Ende der Skala, hab also überhaupt keine Möglichkeiten des Tunings mehr.

Meine Erklärung ist, dass das Werkstuning des Dämpfers original ein anderes war als beim Wechsel-Dämpfer --> Rebound Tune, Boost Valve Tune und Velocity Tune.

*Könnten die Besitzer eines 2011er Skeen vielleicht mal nachschauen welche Werte da jeweils auf den Original Dämpfern angeben sind? Oder gar Radon selber Kurz Stellung beziehen was da rein sollte?*

Da das mein erster Post ist, gibts auch ein Foto von dem guten Stück, damit man überhaupt weiss worüber wir hier reden... 

beste Grüße & Danke

Henrik


----------



## neumo (7. August 2012)

Kleiner Push 

Vielleicht die Jungs von Radon selber?

Die Dämpfer-Specs sollten übrigens bei den 2012er genauso oder mindestens sehr ähnlich sein. die Geometrie hat sich mal abgesehen von einem cm mehr Federweg vorne nicht geändert, und der Rahmen und die Schwinge ist soweit ich das sehen kann gleich geblieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2012)

Hallo Henrik,

unsere Werkstatt empfiehlt folgendes (und fragt wie schwer du bist): Wenn der Hinterbau zu stark wippt, dann solltest Du noch mehr Luft in den Dämpfer pumpen. Die Werkstattjungs können nur die Grundeinstellungen machen, wenn dir der Dämpfer zu hart oder weich reagiert, musst die finetunen. Unser Mitarbeiter hat dazu folgende Erfahrungswerte:

70kg -> 11bar
80kg -> 12,5bar
90kg-> 14bar
100kg-> 15,5bar

Wenn Du auf dem Bike sitzt, sollte 1/3 des Dämpfers verschwunden sein. Das nur als Richtwert!

Wir hoffen, Dir ist damit schon geholfen!?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## neumo (7. August 2012)

hallo Radon!

danke erstmal fürs Feedback. 

Zur Lösung von euern Werkstattjungs: Bis jetzt ein klares jein.  Klar wippt der weniger wenn mehr Druck drin ist, das Problem, dass der beim ausfedern anschlägt wird aber dafür größer. Ich hab jetzt den Druck mal (von 10 auf rund 12,5 Bar) erhöht und den SAG mit dem Gummiring geprüft, ca. 1/4, tendenziell sogar weniger. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, teste ich aber natürlich auch.

Mein "Problem" ist weniger die Härte von dem Dämpfer - die war und ist 1A - sondern dass der zu schnell, bzw. zu "ungedämpft" ist. Der Dämpfer scheint mir für den Hinterbau von Haus aus stärker bedämpft sein zu müssen, und ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass der erste das war.

Die Dämpfer gibts ja ab Werk in verschiedenen Abstimmungen (eben die Rebound Tune, Boost Valve Tune und Velocity Tune), welche ist denn original drin? Da vermute ich zugegeben den "Fehler", den Rest hab ich nämlich schon öfter angepasst 

Danke für die Info vorab nochmal!

Viele Grüße

Henrik


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. August 2012)

Beim Skeen Carbon ist ab Werk der Fox Float RP 23 BV. Kannst Du auch auf unserer Webseite prüfen: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-Carbon-8-0---SSV_id_18424_.htm


----------



## neumo (8. August 2012)

Hallo Radon,

danke nochmal für die Schnelle Antwort!

der RP23 ist richtig, der war da auch vorher drin und den hab ich auch als Austausch bekommen. 

...die Dinger gibts aber ab Werk in verschiedenen Abstimmungen, die Abhängig ist eben von der Rebound Tune, der Velocity Tune und der Boostvalve Tune.

Nachzulesen auch ganz gut hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472299

die Werte die ein Dämpfer hat sind auf einen kleinen Aufkleber der über dem "Tauchrohr" klebt angegeben (zumindest bei Dämpfern die ab Werk nicht alles in mittlerer Abstimmung haben).

Den Aufkleber sieht man hier:

http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=shocks&p=99102&ref=filter

(andere Dämpfer - gleicher Aufkleber)

Und von dem Aufkleber brauch ich die Werte! 

Danke!

Henrik


----------



## Max_V (8. August 2012)

Hab ein 2012 Skeen 8.0 Alu mit RP23 BV Rebout Tune L (roter Aufkleber), auf Radons Hp ist beim Skeen Carbon 8.0 jedoch der größere RP23 BV mit dem Bauch und dem Rebount Tune M (blauer Aufkleber).

Meinst du das? Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben....


----------



## neumo (8. August 2012)

Da hätte ich auch mal drauf kommen können einfach auch der HP nachzuschauen..  

Ist ein Ansatz, Rebound ist ja genau das was bei mir nervt (zu schnelles ausfedern, anschlagen), und der den ich drauf bekommen habe ist "L", nicht "M".

Danke, das meinte ich!

Henrik

@Radon: Könnt Ihr das bestätigen, dass da eigentlich ein "M" reingehört? wie sind die anderen beiden Werte (Boost Valve, Velocity)?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2012)

Hey Neumo,

unser Produktmanagement hat folgende Daten rausgerückt:

Grundsätzlich ist das Skeen Carbon mit einem Fox RP23 mit folgenden Features ausgerüstet:

Boost Valve Tune    225
Velocity Tune        M
Rebound Tune        L


----------



## LotusElise (9. August 2012)

Auch in meinem 2012er Slide ist der von hier Radon-Bikes spezifizierte RP23 verbaut, und wenn ich da die Zugstufe (rot) zudrehe, schleicht er in seine Ausgangsstellung zurück! Normal fahre ich mit 3 Klicks von 12 möglichen, wenn Dein Dämpfer also trotz stark eingestellter Dämpfung anschlägt, fehlt mit Sicherheit die normale Dämpferwirkung, da spielt der Tune eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## neumo (9. August 2012)

Moin!

Dank an beide! Der Dämpfer den ich drin hab hat...

Boost Valve Tune 200
Velocity Tune M
Rebound Tune L

Also für in einer halben Stunde getauscht recht gut getroffen! 

wobei ich bei dem rebound echt recht sicher bin, dass der "M" war, da war kein "roter" Aufkleber. Auf der HP ist der ja auch blau und "M".

Den Boost Valve Tune kann ich in Ihrer Wirkung nicht einordnen, keine Ahnung ob die 25 mehr auf der Skala den rausschnellen lassen (glaub ich irgendwie nicht...), aber raus-schleichen tut der definitiv nicht!

Ich konnte jetzt die letzten Tage nicht fahren, ich probier das nochmal aus und schau was sich noch einstellen lässt, ansonsten mach ich mich noch mal auf den Weg nach Bonn! Wenn der voll aufgedreht nur noch rausschleichen sollte, ist hier was im Argen...

...was mich jetzt allerdings grad stutzig macht sind die 12 Stufen ("Rastpunkte" beim drehen, oder?). ich zähle bei mir nur 7 oder 7 1/2... Definitiv 12?

Viele Grüße

Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LotusElise (10. August 2012)

die Zugstufe hat beim Baujahr 2012 12-13 Klicks, eben noch mal nachgezählt. Besser zu hören beim Aufdrehen, aber auch beim Zudrehen wahrzunehmen. Ich habe momentan ca. 10bar drin und kann das schleichende Ausfedern bei voller Zugstufenenstellung nur noch mal von meinem und diversen anderen ähnlichen Dämpfern bestätigen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche!


----------



## neumo (10. August 2012)

hhmmm... welches Baujahr ist der wohl?





Das EINbaujahr war 2012. Aber der kann natürlich noch aus Beständen gewesen sein!?!

Aber selbst wenn der 2011 ist, "rausschleichen" hätte ich auch gerne... 

Henrik


----------



## LotusElise (10. August 2012)

neumo schrieb:


> hhmmm... welches Baujahr ist der wohl?
> 
> Das EINbaujahr war 2012. Aber der kann natürlich noch aus Beständen gewesen sein!?!
> 
> ...


Das Baujahr 2012 hat erstmals Adaptive Logic:




Demnach ist Deiner 2011 oder früher. Lass ihn einfach prüfen, ich kenne keinen Fox RP2 oder RP23, der nicht richtig träge wird, wenn man die Zugstufe zudreht.


----------

